# SM group pic with Names!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks to Maggie who added the names!!!!!
View attachment 95149


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Impressed! **nods**


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: Pat Thank you for doing this. I may ask you to send it to my email for me to keep.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jeanne, Maggie put the names on and e-mailed it to me...I can forward it to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a awesome group!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

The pizza party was so much fun!!! What a great group of ladies!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awesome pic !!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous photo! Wow! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

Everyone is a stunner in this photo!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I truly love seeing everyone!! It is always a fun time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: I hope to go to Nationals next year, I would love to meet each one of you


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Aww! This is bittersweet ... it's so nice to see all the familiar faces, but makes me sad I wasn't able to join in on the fun this year! I know everyone had a blast. Tell me, was the hotel more dog-friendly than the Atlanta Hilton was? I hope?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Heidi:
The hotel was great. I had no problems and when staff went to check on floors.. 
they were actually tiptoeing.. and being quiet (we watched the night mgr and the security officer actually do this - we asked them what they were doing! They said they were trying to be quiet so they wouldn't bother the dogs!!) so funny. It was great. Hope you can make it to San Diego, next Year.


----------

